# How to get back to multi user level/mode with init?



## bsdnoob (Jul 8, 2020)

I have to frequently use *init 1* to get to single user mode but after that I can't get back to multi user mode as we do in Linux or sysv type init (*#init 3*).
Is there any such option?

Thank you.


----------



## ljboiler (Jul 8, 2020)

Typing Ctrl-D should exit the single-user shell and allow the system to go into multi-user mode.


----------



## tingo (Jul 8, 2020)

or just `# exit`.


----------



## bsdnoob (Jul 8, 2020)

Thank you very much.


----------



## Mjölnir (Jul 8, 2020)

Instead, use shutdown(8) E.g. `shutdown now`, then `exit` or CTRL+D as mentioned above.


----------



## bsdnoob (Jul 10, 2020)

mjollnir said:


> Instead, use shutdown(8) E.g. `shutdown now`, then `exit` or CTRL+D as mentioned above.


I usually reboot but it's not possible in production level servers


----------



## SirDice (Jul 10, 2020)

bsdnoob said:


> I usually reboot but it's not possible in production level servers


But it is possible to drop to single user mode? That doesn't add up. You may as well just reboot as the machine's services are down in single user mode anyway. If you're worried about your "uptime",  forget it. Nobody cares about uptimes of a single machine. It's the services you provide that are important, not an individual server. If  you  make sure your services are still available (by using HA or  standby systems) then it really doesn't  matter if you reboot the machine dozens of times as your _services_ would still be available.


----------

